# Ferrari Automatic Bottle Filler



## BDKS (Apr 20, 2009)

I decided to give one of these a try. It worked good for my first use. I did not make much of a mess compared to the bottle filling wand. The tubing did fit a little loose and I had to be careful to not pull it off. A simple tubing clamp should fix that. It is well worth the $15 for me to save time when bottling.


----------



## IQwine (Apr 20, 2009)

Did you test it with water first ?? How hard is it to adjust to fill correctly??


----------



## BDKS (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't think there is any adjusting that can be done. I did not do any testing. Just jumped in and bottled. I do use sanitized overflow tub. So any mistakes can still be used. I will post some photos of the Riesling in wine kits so you can see where fill level is. It did work for a 375 ml as well as the standard 750s.


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2009)

This is what I use
The buon VINO bottle Filler


----------



## BDKS (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is the level the bottle fills to.


----------



## Wayne1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Bobby - thanks for posting. I don't have a bottle filler but noticed (from the videos) that the Ferarri does not have an overflow tube producing a partially filled bottle (as with Buon Vino) which seemed nice - maybe that is not a problem however. 


Is it filling the bottle full enough? I forget what commercial bottles are filled to (haven't looked at one in a while!)
Wayne


----------



## BDKS (Apr 21, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Bobby - thanks for posting. I don't have a bottle filler but noticed (from the videos) that the Ferarri does not have an overflow tube producing a partially filled bottle (as with Buon Vino) which seemed nice - maybe that is not a problem however.
> 
> 
> Is it filling the bottle full enough? I forget what commercial bottles are filled to (haven't looked at one in a while!)
> Wayne



If I recall in the video demo of the bottling wand that is where the
bottles were filled to. This does not have an overflow The clear part
where the tube connects will fill up and the flow stops. You then press
the two buttons on the side to turn it off before moving to the next
bottle. The only downside I see is if you want a different fill level
there was no way to adjust that I could see. I could be wrong, but the
instructions I believe were in German.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 21, 2009)

I used the one Tepe posted. I can take it or leave it. I went to using the $1.99 spring loaded bottle wand I use forbeer bottlesand like it a lot better. I have no mess with it. 


What I don't like about the Buon Vino is mine sometimes sticks when the bottle is full and doesn't transfer to the overflow bottle. George told me to send it in that there was a defective batch and mine was probably one of them but I never did.


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 22, 2009)

I have the same filler.. You can adjust the bottle plug up and down to change fill level.. I didn't like it for 2 reasons. One, like was said, tubing doesn't fit snug enough,and my second reason being I felt it put too much air into the wine because it kinda splashes until it reaches the bottom of the filler (I'm new to this, butit didn't seem like a good thing). I ended up making a much bigger mess than I anticipated.. I prefer the bottling wand.. JMHO..


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 22, 2009)

has anyone seen/used the plastic spout 3-bottle filler from gino pinto?
The web address is www.ginopinto.com and it is on page 18 of their retail winemakers catalog. It is pretty cheap but they say that they sell alot of these.


what are your thoughts?


rrawhide


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2009)

Rawhide,
I am a customer there and get all my fresh juice there. The problem is that only certain bottles will "catch" on the lip which the bottom of the bottle sits on. The system works like a float in a toilet. Raise the bar and wine flowes in the bottle. So, if you have all types of bottles like most of us I say NO.


----------



## Catrys (Jun 14, 2009)

Has anyone who uses the Ferrari Automatic Bottle Filler had trouble with it leaking occasionally? In general I think it's a great product (granted, it's the only kind of bottle filler I have ever tried), but I have noticed that sometimes when a bottle gets full, the bottle filler leaks a bit. It's odd because the bottle of wine doesn't overflow or become overfilled, so I think it's leaking out of a seam near the bulbous portion of the bottle filler which collects the excess wine.


----------



## Swede (Jun 29, 2009)

I use this filler and I really like it. There are apparently different sizes of hoses. The hose I use with this fits very snugly and I don't have any problems with it at all. In fact I think the hose that fits best is the one that comes with my BV wine pump. The next size up from that fits loosly, and if I use that one, I have a simple twist tie that I twist on the end to secure it. Don't remember the hose sizes... sorry.


To adjust fill height I believe you move the rubber stopper up and down, and the fill speed is adjusted by the top air release valve.


It's easy to clean up and does a good job. I like it!


----------



## joeswine (Jun 30, 2009)

I like and use the Ferrari filler, quick, easy to control and usually trouble free,would recommend it to anyone,nice to have a back up one also............


----------

